# cani e porci



## rachele

En el italiano coloquial utilizamos esta expresión para significar "todo el mundo" sin ninguna distinción. En contexto: "lo ha raccontato a cani e porci", "lo hanno visto cani e porci" etc. Tiene un matiz de desprecio. Existe en español un modismo que se equivale?


----------



## antonello.casillas

Ciao Rachele!

Io sto pensando a:

"Lo vió toda la chusma"

"Lo comentó con toda la chusma"

Se mica vorresti usare "Se lo contó a todo el barrio", "Se lo dijo a toda la banda" (un po' più corrente tra i ragazzi), pure va bene!

Non me ne vengono altre, ma lasciami pensarne un po' e ti dicco altre equivalenti.

Devo anche citare che queste espressioni corrispondono allo spagnolo che si parla in Messico.

Ti saluto e spero di averti proprio aiutata!


----------



## gatogab

antonello.casillas said:


> Ciao Rachele!
> 
> Io sto pensando a:
> 
> "Lo vió toda la chusma"
> 
> "Lo comentó con toda la chusma"
> 
> Se mica vorresti usare "Se lo contó a todo el barrio", "Se lo dijo a toda la banda" (un po' più corrente tra i ragazzi), pure va bene!
> 
> Non me ne vengono altre, ma lasciami pensarne un po' e ti dicco altre equivalenti.
> 
> Devo anche citare che queste espressioni corrispondono allo spagnolo che si parla in Messico.
> 
> Ti saluto e spero di averti proprio aiutata!


 
Per me 'barrio' (quartiere) è una minuscula particella di 'tutto il mondo'.
Dobbiamo trovare un equivalente, in spagnolo, di 'cani e porci'.
Mettiamoci al lavoro!
gatogab


----------



## Silvia10975

Siccome in italiano si direbbe anche "a destra e a manca" in questo caso, potrebbe andare bene l'espressione corrispondente "a diestro y siniestro"?
*a diestro y siniestro.** 1.     * loc. adv. Sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## gatogab

s10975 said:


> Siccome in italiano si direbbe anche "a destra e a manca" in questo caso, potrebbe andare bene l'espressione corrispondente "a diestro y siniestro"?
> *a diestro y siniestro.** 1. *loc. adv. Sin tino, sin orden, sin discreción ni miramiento.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
*"lo hanno visto cani e porci"*
'Lo han visto por todos lados'. ¿Sería tu versión, S?
gg


----------



## Silvia10975

Pues sí, su sentido es eso (más o menos). En el caso de "perros y cerdos"  se refiere al caso especifico de todo tipo de persona (y no exactamente a lugar donde se ha visto), pero se entiende igualmente.


----------



## Sabrine07

¡Cuidado! _Cani e porci/porci e cani_ exprime una opinión negativa.

Por ejemplo:
_Quella discoteca non è più esclusiva come una volta, ora ci vanno cani e porci!_

Es como decir, ahora va cualquiera, sea quien sea.


----------



## gatogab

Sabrine07 said:


> ¡Cuidado! _Cani e porci/porci e cani_ exprime una opinión negativa.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> _Quella discoteca non è più esclusiva come una volta, ora ci vanno cani e porci!_
> 
> Es como decir, ahora va cualquiera, sea quien sea.


Hola Sabrine.
*"lo hanno visto cani e porci" etc. Tiene un matiz de desprecio.*
Siamo stati advertiti da Rachele nel suo post iniziale.
gatogab


----------



## Sabrine07

gatogab said:


> Hola Sabrine.
> *"Lo hanno visto cani e porci" etc. Tiene un matiz de desprecio.*
> Siamo stati avvertiti da Rachele nel suo post iniziale.
> gatogab


Sì, ma mi era sembrato che nelle traduzioni proposte si stesse perdendo questa fondamentale sfumatura.


----------



## rachele

Me encanta el entusiasmo con que contestáis, hasta ahora el modismo qie me parece más equivalente es el de "toda la chusma"que creo que es el más despectivo. Seguimos? Rachele


----------



## CarolMamkny

rachele said:


> En el italiano coloquial utilizamos esta expresión para significar "todo el mundo" sin ninguna distinción. En contexto: "lo ha raccontato a cani e porci", "lo hanno visto cani e porci" etc. Tiene un matiz de desprecio. Existe en español un modismo que se equivale?


 
En mi humilde opinión:

Se lo ha contado *a medio mundo *
Se lo ha contado a *toda la chusma/toda la gentuza/toda la plebe/toda la turba* (si se quiere ser odioso)
Se lo ha contado a *raimundo y todo el mundo *(si se quiere ser gracioso)


----------



## Sabrine07

_Chusma_ potrebbe avvicinarsi al significato dell'espressione.

*chusma*

(Del genovés ant. _ciüsma,_ y este del gr. κέλευσμα, canto acompasado del remero jefe para dirigir el movimiento de los remos).
*1. *f. Conjunto de gente soez.
*2. *f. Muchedumbre de gente vulgar.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## rachele

Va bene, chusma mi convince. Grazie a tutti per le idee, Rachele


----------



## antonello.casillas

gatogab said:


> Per me 'barrio' (quartiere) è una minuscula particella di 'tutto il mondo'.
> Dobbiamo trovare un equivalente, in spagnolo, di 'cani e porci'.
> Mettiamoci al lavoro!
> gatogab


 
Invece io credo che "chusma" vada bene. Seguendo la logica di Gatogab, se in italiano utilizziamo "cani e porci" potrebbe anche darsi che stessimo parlando solo di due animali o di tutti i cani e tutti i porci, ma non tutti gli animali in generale.

Quando io ho menzionato "a todo el barrio" non parlo proprio di un solo quartiere, così come quando diciamo "a cani e porci" non parliamo solo di due cani e due porci. Insomma, che ce ne frega il numero di porci e cani o la dimensione dello spazio geografico usato (in questo caso il quartiere o barrio) se alla fine si tratta di una espressione idiomatica che vale per chi la usa e la capisce. 

Io insisto, questa espressione è valida, corrente e molto usata tra i messicani. Non so se i peruviani, costaricani, guatemalteci, argentini, cileni, spagnoli e tutti quanti parlano spagnolo, la capiscono e la usano ma una cosa ben chiara è che i messicani usiamo quella frase nello stesso senso che in italiano si dice "cani e porci". Insomma, quello a cui si vuole fare rifferimento, è, come ha detto Rachele, a la frase "tutto il mondo".


----------



## gatogab

antonello.casillas said:


> Invece io credo che "chusma" vada bene. Seguendo la logica di Gatogab, se in italiano utilizziamo "cani e porci" potrebbe anche darsi che stessimo parlando solo di due animali o di tutti i cani e tutti i porci, ma non tutti gli animali in generale.
> 
> Quando io ho menzionato "a todo el barrio" non parlo proprio di un solo quartiere, così come quando diciamo "a cani e porci" non parliamo solo di due cani e due porci. Insomma, che ce ne frega (che ci può interessare) il numero di porci e cani o la dimensione dello spazio geografico usato (in questo caso il quartiere o barrio) se alla fine si tratta di una espressione idiomatica che vale per chi la usa e la capisce.
> 
> Io insisto, questa espressione è valida, corrente e molto usata tra i messicani. Non so se i peruviani, costaricani, guatemalteci, argentini, cileni, spagnoli e tutti quanti parlano spagnolo, la capiscono e la usano ma una cosa ben chiara è che i messicani usiamo quella frase nello stesso senso che in italiano si dice "cani e porci". Insomma, quello a cui si vuole fare rifferimento, è, come ha detto Rachele, a la frase "tutto il mondo".


Quindi "chusma" coinvolge tutti i "barrios" e tutti gli animali di questo mondo. 
Antonello, mi riferivo a la traduzione di "cani e porci", e non a la vastità della conoscenza del fatto in sè. Cioè, alla qualità e non alla quantità. Infatti, il titolo del post è *"cani e porci".*
*Io voto per "chusma"*
Buon fine settimana.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Dos cosas:
¿El matiz de desprecio de "Cani e Porci" es hacia la gente o hacia lo que se ha visto (Visto en este caso en concreto)? 

¿*Todo quisqui/e* va bien? Se refiere a una masa de gente indeterminada. Aunque puede que sea demasiado español. Buscando en un diccionario sale "*cada quisque*" y lo deriva del latín. He puesto la terminación en *I *porque me suena más en la forma con _todo_ aunque no la recoja el diccionario_._


----------



## rachele

Neuromante said:


> Dos cosas:
> ¿El matiz de desprecio de "Cani e Porci" es hacia la gente o hacia lo que se ha visto (Visto en este caso en concreto)?
> 
> ¿*Todo quisqui/e* va bien? Se refiere a una masa de gente indeterminada. Aunque puede que sea demasiado español. Buscando en un diccionario sale "*cada quisque*" y lo deriva del latín. He puesto la terminación en *I *porque me suena más en la forma con _todo_ aunque no la recoja el diccionario_._


 
El matiz de desprecio es hacia la gente. (significa gente de todo tipo). y "quisque" qué significa?


----------



## Neuromante

Quisque:
Voz latina usada en la locución familiar "*Cada quisque*" que significa cada cual.

Eso dice el diccionario Sopena.

Pero yo la he oído mucho más con *Todo*


----------

